# Korean Ginseng - Anybody tried?



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys, been away from the site for a few days, and I have a question I want to ask.

Has anyone used Korean Ginseng? It's meant to make you feel a lot better, improve stamina, reduce stress feeling and the Chinese say it's good for hair loss on the scalp (where I'm losing my hair)

I'm going to give it a try, along with mu multi-vits and omega 3's, seen as I start my new diet soon to cut.

Cheers


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Nobody eh?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ginseng gives me migraines


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tried it, no great joy with it.

The chinese use tiger parts, and we all know that is a load of rubbish and did not do anything for my hair line, see my pic


----------



## Ben Dilk (Jul 7, 2010)

i was also wondering this? i heard its like drinking a red bull???? someone must have tried it?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Tried it, no great joy with it.
> 
> The chinese use tiger parts, and we all know that is a load of rubbish and did not do anything for my hair line, see my pic


You can spend spend spend on all these supplements, but very few work imo.


----------



## Ben Dilk (Jul 7, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Tried it, no great joy with it.
> 
> The chinese use tiger parts, and we all know that is a load of rubbish and did not do anything for my hair line, see my pic


Think we posted same time lol and lol at the hair line joke


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I've tried it, can't say I noticed any difference mentally or physically and I'm bald as a coot!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Haha cheers guys. I'll see if it makes me feel any better. If not, my local Chinese herb shop reccomended me some tea, well a Buddhist who works for them, I can't remember the name. One week's supply costs £20 .. Said within a month I'd notice a different, said Buddhists swear by it. HMMM


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

It used to give me raging horn ons to be fair, made me really fruity for some reason... My mates stopped asking me to sleep over though so i had to stop taking it !!!


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

chelios said:


> Haha cheers guys. I'll see if it makes me feel any better. If not, my local *Chinese herb shop reccomended me some tea*, well a Buddhist who works for them, I can't remember the name. One week's supply costs £20 .. Said within a month I'd notice a different, said Buddhists swear by it. HMMM


Oh god, im guessing this "tea" is going to have some branch like ingredients in it. If you want any advice DONT BUY. I know someone that bought herbal tea along with accupuncture, ofcourse he had to take the tea consistantly for it to work. Cost a fortune and still didnt do anything for his shoulder+flu.

Well it helped with anxiety abit, but his still a nervous, indecisive muppet.

I read up something about GH3. Supposed to have rejuvenating effects which is supposed to be cycled 2-3 weeks for 6-9 months a year. Worth a google.


----------

